# Memorial Weekend all summed up!!



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

great video^^


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

awesome video man. we had a blast out there also. got some pics i will try to post. we got to ride in the pit on sunday evening before we headed out. it was a blast.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome video! :rockn: I hope you bring that thing to the labor day ride!


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

That was an awesome video. It always amazes me seeing how much different the riding is down south from up here.


----------



## slownlow (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks like a good time!


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

nice video. we were out there riding with bayou_boy_22 friday night. ended up leaving saturday morning. had a blast out there out the night ride though:rockn:


----------



## kalebakins (Apr 9, 2010)

nice video!that big bear is a lil wide though


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

kick a** vid man, looks like a ton of fun down there.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool video, looks like a dam n good time!


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Sweet vid man. One day, I am going to have to make the trip and make that ride.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

kalebakins said:


> nice video!that big bear is a lil wide though


he's working on that as we speak... Turner..


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

snipe523 said:


> That was an awesome video. It always amazes me seeing how much different the riding is down south from up here.


Ha! :haha: I was thinking the samething. I went up to indy (the bad lands) over memorial weekend and everyone couldn't believe the size of my bike. I told them "sh!*...mine's small compared to most of the guys on mud in my blood.com" Hey nice video man!! I'll try to post some pics of the bad lands.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Fantastic Presentation..


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

great vid where was the ride at


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome vid! That is one ginormously huge Big Bear lol, that thing needs some bigger tires.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

GREAT video !!!! I wish I would have went there instead of southern ridge. Went there because it was closer. Probably wasn't 50 peolpe there all weekend, and only 4 of us signed up for the bog, so it was cancelled..:banghead: Pissed me off !!! I started to load up and come there Saturday...LOL I will try to make the July 4th ride there for sure...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

the ride was at red creek. they had alot of people out there.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm trying to get everyone to go to Bogs & Boulders for the 4th, Red Creek is getting played out. I need something new! SENSORY REDUCTION!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Boggs And Boulder is set up more for buggies and rock crawlers that atv's from what I've been told.. Also, to spend a weekend there with a camper it's **** near 100 bucks to get in !!! But I would like to check it out one day, they say it is VERY family oriented, not very wild like red creek or mud nats..


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i am ready to check it out. from what i hear it is nice. i have a hunting camp 30 miles away.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> i am ready to check it out. from what i hear it is nice. i have a hunting camp 30 miles away.


Well HELL let's go check it out then.... I will try to get a few from our group together and go.. Would be nice to meet some new people to ride with !! :rockn:


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I'll be there so y'all start preparing for it... and the rates on their website seem plenty reasonable to me


----------

